
Tutorial making WYSIWYG editor using HTML contentEditable - iamwil
http://whoomph.net/contentEditable/mini1.html
======
yannis
Great attempt for a WYSIWYG editor. We are getting closer to turning browsers
into Operating Systems. Compared to desktops we are in the 1980's era. This
reminds me of my HP 9816!

